# Ideas For Modding A Dell Optiplex Gx1 Case



## pc_modder_boi

any 1 got some ideas on modding a DELL optiplex GX1 case with neon and some fans. it has a plastic case.

Tower chassis:
*Weight*
14.3 kg (33.0 lb) or more
*Height*
44.4 cm (17.5 inches) 
*Width*
20.6 cm (8.1 inches) 
*Depth*
43.7 cm (17.2 inches) 

PICTURE


----------



## Sarkast

Well - its one of those pretty beige dell cases - i'd mod it to be a doorstopper ;-)


----------



## batty_professor

I don't believe this case will lend itself well to modifications. It is however largely plastic which could be easier to work with than steel, depending on the tools at ones disposal. All other case mods are products of someones imagination, so...........


----------



## ysrfreak

I have a "MicroBytes" were I live, it's a huge computer store, it seems similiar to what I've heard about COMPUSA, well my point is that the have a pannel that you replace on one of the sides it's about 100$[CAD] and it's a mini fish tank, real fish don't live there, btu it comes wit 4-5 jets and a buncha leds and it connects to your power supply, and also I would cut out a large sector of the top and add plexi glass to that exact fitting and then put some lights in your Comp. I wan gunna do this till i figured out that the top of my case is steel , but I will receive my new case within a week -razz:


----------



## w00t

I say yes as long as you change the color of the case and remove all dell logos.


----------



## ysrfreak

I still say put the fish tank in it and cut a hole on the top and maybe use a 5.25 slot (i think thats the size, were ever u put ur cd drive) put like a bubble tube (light) or a mini cathode, and the plexi glass on top would be awesome


----------



## Fr4665

hers my suggestionthis is xtremely insane but hey it would look cool if you got the $$$)

spray paint the whole thing black (shiny not mat) then cut out the back like zigzag so it looks like the front is still there but the back is like ripped out(the bottom will still remain the old dell case and the front too just the back)

go buy a clear case and cut it in half and fit it in the back so the back is clear(make sure the mobo fits on the clear case not the front of the dell)

then put some neon lights in the back where its clear and if u want it tighter install some water cooling and put some tanks in the back with neo glow water

tada pwng case mod

i dont think ne one has done this :winkgrin:

if u need clarification email me


----------



## pc_modder_boi

i got some supplys from FROZENCPU.COM including a water cooling system and i have alot of work to do but it will be fun and i had a friend custom make the whole side panel out of plexiglass with 5 fan holes DAMN thats a lot of fans


----------



## Flatliner

ok, here's my idea, and i'm sure it'd be pretty sweet...

if this dell has that vertically mounted cd drive... you could cut a hole out on the side of the case to match the position of the cd when it's in the drive, then you can plexi the hole and maybe have a couple 4" cathodes or neons by it or some LEDs pointing at the cd. just an idea.


----------



## Fr4665

pc_modder_boi said:


> i got some supplys from FROZENCPU.COM including a water cooling system and i have alot of work to do but it will be fun and i had a friend custom make the whole side panel out of plexiglass with 5 fan holes DAMN thats a lot of fans



pictures plz


----------

